# HMI Bilder wechseln



## Kingwanna (20 Dezember 2012)

Hallo,

gibt es eine Möglichkeit die "Bilder" also die Ansichen automatisch wechseln zu lassen? Beispiel: Habe eine Maschine mit einem Programmwahlschalter Handmodus und Automatikmodus. Dementsprechend zwei Bilder (Ansichten) auf dem HMI. Eines für dden Handmodus, eines für den Automatikmodus. Nun würde ich diese Ansichten eben gerne mit dem Programmwahlschalter verknüpfen. Heist, wenn ich am Programmwahlschalter den Handmodus auswähle, so sollte auch das HMI Automatisch auf die Ansicht für den Handmodus wechseln und eben umgekehrt. Leider habe ich diese Funktion bis dato noch nicht entdeckt, auch in keinem Handbuch oder bei Google :/

Ist das wirklich nicht möglich? Oder weiß da jemand einen Rat?

Grüße,
Alex


----------



## Aventinus (20 Dezember 2012)

Welches Bediengerät hast du? Kann das Ding Skripte?


----------



## Kingwanna (20 Dezember 2012)

TP700 Comfort. So wies ausschaut kann das wohl VB-Skripte. Bin noch gar nicht auf die Idee gekommen, dass darüber zu Probieren. Hat da jemand zufällig nen Codeschnipsel oder muss ich mich jetzt ernsthaft in VB einlernen :/


----------



## rostiger Nagel (20 Dezember 2012)

Das geht auch ohne Scripte, eine Variable anlegen. 
Diese über den Betriebsartenschalter mit Werten füttern, zb.
10 = Handbetrieb; 20 = Automatikbetrieb usw.

Dann an der Variablen ein Ereignis hängen bei Wertänderung, 
das Ereignis ist dann Aktiviere Bild mit Nr, die Nr ist dann deine
Variable.
Die Variable muß auf ständig lesen gestellt werden und die Bilder
müssen die Bild Nr haben wie oben angeführt.


----------



## Kingwanna (20 Dezember 2012)

ah super. Klingt genau nach dem was ich suche. Wenn du mir jetzt noch verrätst an welcher Stelle ich das Ereignis definiere und wie genau ich die Variable auf ständig lesen stelle, müsste ich das hinbekommen. Die Variable selbst definiere ich in der PLC-Variablentabelle der CPU? Oder muss die auf dem HMI angelegt werden?


----------



## M-Ott (20 Dezember 2012)

Eine Möglichkeit ohne Bildnummer:
An jede Betriebsart je einen "Stromstoßschalter" hängen, diese beiden Stromstoßschalter im HMI auf Wertänderung abfragen und entsprechend mit "AktiviereBild" arbeiten.

Sowohl meine, als auch die Methode von Helmut (Rostiger Nagel) können dazu führen, dass nach dem Einschalten des Hauptschalters das angezeigte Bild nicht mit der angewählten Betriebsart übereinstimmt.


----------



## Kingwanna (20 Dezember 2012)

Hallo und danke,

aber auch hier muss ich leider nochmals nachhaken. Ich finde die Funktion zur Überwachung auf Wertänderung nicht. Wo kann ich das einstellen?

Danke


----------



## M-Ott (20 Dezember 2012)

Im HMI in den Eigenschaften der Variablen unter "Ereignisse"


----------



## M-Ott (20 Dezember 2012)

Ich meinte: Im WCCf. Wir reden doch hoffentlich von WinCC flexible?!


----------



## Kingwanna (3 Januar 2013)

Hallo,

Erst einmal Sorry, dass ich hier eine Weile nicht geantwortet habe. Die Feiertage kamen dazwischen  in diesem Sinne auch erst einmal ein gutes neues Jahr.

Back to topic:
Ich habe mich für die Variante mit den Bildnummern entschieden, da mir diese ein paar Vorteile bringt. Ich habe soweit auch alles am laufen. Allerdings werden bei mir die Bilder nur dann umgeschaltet, wenn ich die Variable über ein E/A-Feld auf den Bildern abfrage. Daher gehe ich davon aus, dass da irgendwas mit der "ständig lesen" Eigenschaft nicht stimmt, die ich bis jetzt auch nirgends gefunden habe um sie zu aktivieren. Meine HMI Variable welche die Bildnummern enthält frage ich mit einem Erfassungszyklus von 500ms ab. Was genus ist den nun mit ständig lesen gemeint?

Und ja es handelt sich um WinCC flexible.

Grüße,
Alex


----------



## Tigerente1974 (3 Januar 2013)

Bei den Variablen kannst Du die "Erfassungsart" einstellen. Diese muss auf "Zyklisch fortlaufend" für die entsprechende Variable eingestellt sein. Die Abfrage mit dem E/A-Feld solltest Du eigentlich nicht unbedingt brauchen...


----------



## Sinix (3 Januar 2013)

Hi,

1) du musst "zyklisch fortlaufend" bei der Variable einstellen

2) statt dieser Variable kannst du aber auch direkt einen Bildwechsel von der SPS über Bereichszeiger anstoßen.
    Wurde im Forum öfters schon beschrieben, z.B. hier

MfG MK


----------



## thomas_1975 (3 Januar 2013)

anbei, solltest du den Punkt finden, an dem ständig lesen, bzw. zyklisch fortlaufend zu finden ist
gruss


----------



## thomas_1975 (3 Januar 2013)

mann ich bin so lahm, 
sorry an alle, die schon geantwortet hatten.


----------



## Kingwanna (3 Januar 2013)

Danke euch. Zyklisch fortlaufend war das Zauberfeld  jetzt funktioniert alles. Thread ist somit denke ich erledigt. Echt cool dass das so flott ging 

Habt mir damit ein großes Problem bei meiner Bachelorarbeit behoben dass ich durch keinerlei Literatur lösen konnte. Warum ich den anderen Thread über die Suche nicht gefunden habe weis ich ehrlich gesagt auch nicht. Wie gesagt, großes Dnkeschön


----------

